# Good site for Small Scale Steam



## shlomo (Mar 10, 2010)

I still haven't bought a lathe (or a mill ha ha) so meanwhile I am collecting and (mostly) reading information. Bumped into this, posting it here for the benefit of others. 

http://www.panyo.com/project/index.htm

http://www.panyo.com/crampton/

http://www.panyo.com/oscillators/


----------



## 1hand (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Thm:

I like the Crampton. 

Matt


----------



## cfellows (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice links. Thanks for posting...

Chuck


----------

